# Need Help mp3 to mp4a



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

hello guys i just downloaded the new metallica album (legally) off there website. i put the songs into my ipod folder and all that but it wont recognize them. I look at all the other music in my library and they are all .mp4a how can i convert to mp4.a to add to my itunes thanks for all your help and time

-john


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

iTunes does this automagically. You have to add the files to your iTunes library.




--This is why I only use mp3 players.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Actually it depends on the file extension, and nothing should be in mp4.a because that extension doesn't exist, it should be in m4a, or mp3, or mp4 if it's a video ONLY

To convert to m4a, if the song goes into itunes it will most likely convert to what you have the default settings at (most likely mp3 or m4a) 

Also, if you did actually legally download the files (I'm not saying you didn't) but if you did, they may have a DRM on it, meaning you wont be able to use it. You have to import as a cd... If you need more help, just write back, and I'll help out more


----------

